# fri to tue mogadore



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit it hard and took home 69 keepers but handled over 200 fish. Idid not fish sat. Small +really small) pinmans in white black and green worked. Fished east and west of congress lake rd. West was best. I am tired. Ice was cracking every time I drilled a hole today . I am done till we get better conditions.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice looking catch.

Somebody is still fishing......Last evening (1/8) on way home from work observed one shantie on east side of 43 and again this morning (1/9) one latern burning bright.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catches, but I dont want to clean 69 gills at cleaning.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Some good eating there! I just made a dip that great for gills and Crappie.
Some mayo, Tapatio, and parmesean chesse stirred together. Not great on calories, but taste great.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Cleaning 20 or so a day was not bad. Have enough now for the fish fry


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

The beverages in the background will help. Nice work dude.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol they did it seems to make cleaning faster lol


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone frothe deerfield area that want to hit up moggy when the ice is on let me know ill join..fm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in mogadore and going to be unemployed for a month starting sat so let me know


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

don't know about mogadore but i live in goodyear hts and as soon as its safe be heading to berlin or msquito for walleye... did real good 2 years ago!!!! might hit congress lake rd or wingfoot till those lakes get safe.... soon as berlin gets safe that will be my home! catch a couple 20 in. eyes and panfish just dont cut it anymore.... not to mention you fillet 2 walleye and they equal 20 panfish!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> don't know about mogadore but i live in goodyear hts and as soon as its safe be heading to berlin or msquito for walleye... did real good 2 years ago!!!! might hit congress lake rd or wingfoot till those lakes get safe.... soon as berlin gets safe that will be my home! catch a couple 20 in. eyes and panfish just dont cut it anymore.... not to mention you fillet 2 walleye and they equal 20 panfish!


Are you saying all fish taste the same to you? I like the taste of panfish moreso than i do walleye. To me, bluegill, perch, and crappie are tops on the table.


----------

